# Furfright?.



## Summer (Apr 20, 2013)

It seems to be the closet furry con to my locale being in the northeast USA.
Anyone attending it here?. I have no idea if it's realistic for me to try and plan to go to a con given my financial circumstances/lyme's disease issues. I guess someone put the idea back into my head so here I am thinking, maybe things will get better by that time.


----------



## Fox_720B (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm planning on attending if finances allow.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 20, 2013)

Here's a pointer, don't go to con unless you have extra spending cash or else it will suck.


----------



## Summer (Apr 20, 2013)

I thank you very much for the suggestion, I know you mean well. So I hope you don't take this the wrong way. 
Problem is things are not going to be getting much better around here it they do at all. They have only been getting worse so far since Lyme disease further reduced my ability to work. 

I am really afraid if I wait for the ideal conditions of extra money to happen, I will continue to sit at home. Which has been having a negative impact on my mental health. 
This is why I've decided  that I need to work around the limitations of the restricted economy and work with the resources I've got by careful planning. 

I will do things like: offer to volunteer at the con to cut costs,  pack my own food/snacks in a cooler, try to carpool and try to find room-mates or stay in a hostel. Also I have a habit of bathing excessively and hate my own body odors( we're talking unhealthy addiction level here) so nobody has to worry about that part , which I know is a concern some may have when someone mentions they don't have a lot of income to work with.


----------



## Nashida (Apr 22, 2013)

I know I plan on going. It happens right after I return to the States from China, and a friend and I planned on going as a kind of "hurrah, she's back" kind of thing. It's also going to be where I debut my new suit.


----------



## Fox_720B (Apr 30, 2013)

Do you have any pictures of your new suit nashida?


----------



## Nashida (May 1, 2013)

None yet, it's still being worked on (actually the builder hasn't started it yet but I told her I needed it done for the first week of Oct., and she has a 2-month turnaround on fullsuits so I'm not too worried).

I did just book my hotel room and get my registration done..badge name is going to be the same as my forum name so it should be easy to find me. If anyone's looking to get a room, do so soon. The main hotel and the overflow across the street are fully booked. I ended up going to a Super 8 that's less than half a mile from the con.

EDIT: Durr, might be nice to share the character it's going to be. It's of my wusky Nisha https://www.furaffinity.net/view/10016512/


----------



## Fox_720B (May 1, 2013)

I'm at the super 8 as well with 4 of my friends. If you're at the one in Cromwell we'll probably see you about the place, esp if you decide to suit at the hotel XD


----------



## Nashida (May 1, 2013)

Yep, that's the exact one my friend and I just booked. I probably will too. At least to hang out in the lounge or something.


----------



## mcro (May 1, 2013)

Ill be going! my first con!


----------



## Hydric (May 9, 2013)

I might be going again. It's pretty much the only fur con close to me as well. Like everyone else it depends on if I can get the money. I'm also trying to find someone to go with, I have no friends who are into the..."hobby" and it's a bit awkward for me to go aloneXD 
But either way it's a pretty good con. The people are very nice, dealers room is diverse and the game rooms let you do something if your poor haha. The only thing it lacks are panels, every single one I showed up to last year was canceled haha.


----------



## MetalheroD (Jun 17, 2013)

I'd like to go, if I Can find a way to get there. It'd be a roughly two hour bus ride, and if I can find someone to car pool with, I'll try to go.


----------



## un-registered (Jul 6, 2013)

Last year, I did Anime Boston and PAX East as a dealer ON THE SAME THREE DAYS (it was insane). I forget if it was a week later or a month later, I also did Comic Con as a dealer. Those were my first ever cons and all three sucked because I barley had enough time to walk away from the table for food and a pit stop.

This year, I'm going to Fur Fright as guest and it's going to kick arse! I don't have a fursuit yet, but I don't care lol. I was supposed to drive out with two non-furry friends who live around the corner from me. But after doing some math, they most likely won't be able to make it. I don't want to go solo, but I don't want to miss it.

If there's anyone in the **Boston Metro West Area*, I'm willing to car pool and even share a room. I'm doing all the booking and what ever, so I'm not worried about someone bailing on me at the last minute. Hit me up if you're interested. We'll work out all the details over an IM session or a phone call.

_**I consider anything between Boston (east) and Worcester (west), and anything between Lowell (north) and Franklin (south) as the "Boston Metro West Area"*_


----------



## Mingan Ohanzee (Jul 14, 2013)

Li ny headin up Thursday or Friday, nice short drive


----------



## Papafel (Aug 5, 2013)

I want to go. I'm only an hour away and need a room. I can pay for my portion and such too. I guess I'll be room hunting on the forums. ^^' Would be my first convention ever and I'd be suiting.


----------



## CatWaffles (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm going but I'm currently trying to find a way to get from the airport to the main hotel without taxi as it looks expensive. I'm looking into the buses but it's confusing to me since I never take the bus lol T_T


----------



## un-registered (Aug 9, 2013)

CatWaffles said:


> I'm going but I'm currently trying to find a way to get from the airport to the main hotel without taxi as it looks expensive.



Just for sh!ts and giggles, what airport are you flying into? Have you talked to anyone from the front desk and asked them if they have any shuttle buses? They might have a free pick-up / drop-off, even if you're NOT staying with them! Ugh - I should take my own advice and see if they offer a ride from the Super-8 and back. There's no side walk to walk on from the Super-8 and I'm not about to spend a lot of money on a taxi either.

Oh gawd, I just looked at your avatar and I miss Fullerton so much lol.


----------



## Flippy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm excited for FF! Woo Rocky Horror by the pool! My body is ready.


----------

